# Buying a 1DX



## Cheekysascha (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys, so I've been doing landscape/adventure photography for almost two years now and I've been using two 5D Mark iii's but after recently moving to Norway and doing more cold weather/heavy rain and snow situations with my camera's I've been thinking of buying a 1DX mainly for the extra weather sealing over the 5D but also for the better high ISO and burst rate.

My question is mainly to those to use a 1DX for landscape/use it in bad weather if it's worth getting one mainly for that, I've been reading up a lot of posts from people who claim the 1DX has such good weather sealing that they used it in a full on tropical storm/blizzard so if any of you have any experience with the weather sealing let me know!


also if theres any other options you'd recommend feel free to add it! and I should also add that I'm not really too bothered about losing the extra 4MP going from the 5D to 1DX, as most of my work won't be printed out large or cropped.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 15, 2015)

I live in Norway and have combined 1DX with 5DIII for several years and have now swapped the 5DIII for a 5DSR. I have not had any issues with weather sealing on any of them. For landscape photography, I think you should consider the 5DSR. Much better at high(er) ISO than many seem to believe and on a tripod that is not an issue anyway. Weather sealing is very good.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Oct 15, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I live in Norway and have combined 1DX with 5DIII for several years and have now swapped the 5DIII for a 5DSR. I have not had any issues with weather sealing on any of them. For landscape photography, I think you should consider the 5DSR. Much better at high(er) ISO than many seem to believe and on a tripod that is not an issue anyway. Weather sealing is very good.


 What about if I don't like using a tripod would you still recommend it then? 90% of my shots are without one as I prefer being more mobile over the extra stability haha, and yeah I looked into the 5DS and 5DSR but i'm still leaning towards the 1DX atm, I don't really have a need for 50MP atm


----------



## NancyP (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, if you plan to do wildlife photography, 1DX is the dream camera, assuming you have access to the biggest of lenses. I am not sure why anyone except wildlife and sports (including extreme outdoor sports) photographers would need 10+ fps burst mode.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Oct 15, 2015)

*update guys I found a deal at my local camera store which has the 1Dx for 1800 euros cheaper but it has 40k shutter shots and no one year canon warrenty is that a worth while deal? Or is 40k clicks and no one year canon warranty a bad deal? *


----------



## tomscott (Oct 15, 2015)

I've had my 5DMKIII in torrential rain and shot for 6 hours with it had no problem. It's been in the Amazon deserts arctic shot over 100k with it and it's been fine.

For your use the camera is lower mp the dynamic range isn't crazy better and it's much heavier making it a worse choice imo. I agree with the above the 5DSR is a much better camera unless you need more than 6fps the 5D3 has right now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 15, 2015)

Cheekysascha said:


> Hey guys, so I've been doing landscape/adventure photography for almost two years now and I've been using two 5D Mark iii's but after recently moving to Norway and doing more cold weather/heavy rain and snow situations with my camera's I've been thinking of buying a 1DX mainly for the extra weather sealing over the 5D but also for the better high ISO and burst rate.
> 
> My question is mainly to those to use a 1DX for landscape/use it in bad weather if it's worth getting one mainly for that, I've been reading up a lot of posts from people who claim the 1DX has such good weather sealing that they used it in a full on tropical storm/blizzard so if any of you have any experience with the weather sealing let me know!
> 
> ...



What kind of burst rate do they use in Norway for landscape 

I'm not sure what Adventure photography compromises, but I assume it might be wildlife, skiing, or slower moving subjects like Trolls where the photographer is moving away quickly 

Just kidding about the trolls. In our part of the USA we have Sasquatch's. 

Right now, in the USA, at least, prices are very competitive for D1X bodies, so, for those who need them, its a time to buy. I'd not be concerned about the small MP difference, I'd have a 1DX if it were not for issues with my arms and wrists getting pinched nerves.

I find myself considering a camera smaller than my 5D MK III for that reason, but the FF lenses do not get smaller, so it would not save me any significant overall weight and size.


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 15, 2015)

I have to agree with the others, the 1DX is a fabulous camera but so is the 5D3. I don't think there is much difference win high ISO performance. 

I am a sport shooter and I am looking to upgrade my 1D4 to a 1DX, but that is for frame rate and other sports related reasons. I do shoot in the rain, but I use a $5 rain cover on the camera rather than get it wet.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Oct 15, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> I have to agree with the others, the 1DX is a fabulous camera but so is the 5D3. I don't think there is much difference win high ISO performance.
> 
> I am a sport shooter and I am looking to upgrade my 1D4 to a 1DX, but that is for frame rate and other sports related reasons. I do shoot int he rain, but I use a rain cover on the camera rather than get it wet.



I know it's mainly a sports camera, but I plan to use it for landscapes in really bad weather so that's I guess the main part.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Oct 15, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Cheekysascha said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, so I've been doing landscape/adventure photography for almost two years now and I've been using two 5D Mark iii's but after recently moving to Norway and doing more cold weather/heavy rain and snow situations with my camera's I've been thinking of buying a 1DX mainly for the extra weather sealing over the 5D but also for the better high ISO and burst rate.
> ...




Haha you gotta have a high FPS for the trolls 

I'm just mainly interested in having it for the horrible rain and snow/ice when I head up north to the Arctic circle parts of Norway and the high FPS for a bit of arctic surf photography.

I'm jealous of you guys in the USA! it's 3800 euros BRAND NEW over there


----------



## Cheekysascha (Oct 15, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Well, if you plan to do wildlife photography, 1DX is the dream camera, assuming you have access to the biggest of lenses. I am not sure why anyone except wildlife and sports (including extreme outdoor sports) photographers would need 10+ fps burst mode.



If it counts I'm gonna do a bit of Arctic surf photography along side landscapes! but I mainly want it for the weather sealing


----------

